# Golly Mollies



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

When I first got into this hobby back in Feb., I bought 6 Black Mollies (along with a lot of other fish). All the Mollies died. I bought 6 more. Again, all died except one. Then a month later I started getting molly fry. Then I got a lot more fry. I raised them, gave them to the LFS. Then I got more fry and the same thing...ran to the LFS. This continued until I took the large female to the LFS. Now the offspring are filling my tank with fry. I've had to isolate all the Mollies to a separate tank. There's no end to this. How do I turn this off?


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

Bumblebee gobies might be able to keep up. My two plus a betta could eat 95% of the fry of two big platies.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I guess you are not really a man with no fish....?

yeah, that happened to me, too, with a "FREE" molly!


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I have that issue with platy, albeit they don't produce as many as my sister's mollies do. I have two molly females in my tank, but, they were quite young when I got them so so far, no babies. I plan on keeping only the males and giving the females to the LFS


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

in tank number two house a large pair of oscars. problem solved. :-D

Or (censored)... and then take the fry out of the blender and freeze them. You have free frozen food treats for the mother to eat. oops. I think the censor should have been a bit more careful!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Livebearers can produce 3 or more litters from one encounter. 
Separating males from females will stop the breeding, but the females will continue to produce for a while, then stop. Keep separating the babies as soon as you can tell. All the females can go in one tank, all the males in another. 

Having a predator on hand makes things a lot easier. Most fish will eat fry, even if they are not specifically noted as predators. 
I have a few Bichers that take care of excess Guppies.


----------

